# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مقال جديد ( أَصدَقُ الدُّموعِ في رِثاءِ الإخْوَةِ..) رائع جدا جدا

## الأيام

مقال جديد ( أَصدَقُ الدُّموعِ في رِثاءِ الإخْوَةِ..)نشر في العدد الجديد من المجلة العربية مختصرا 
في العدد( 448 ) جمادى الأولى 1435هـ - مارس 2014م
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.arabicmagazine.com/arabic...s.aspx?Id=3380
كلُّ واحدٍ منا في هذه الدنيا تجرّع كأس الفراق , وذاق علقم الفقد, ولوعة الوداع , وسكب عبراتٍ حرّى من القلوب , وذرف دماءً سخينةً من المقل والعيون ....وكلّ واحد منا فقدّ أمّا رؤوماً , أو أباً عطوفا ,أو أخاً شفيقاً ,أو زوجا حنوناً أو صديقاً حميماً ......
والإنسان عندما يودِّع مسافراً فإنه يعيشُ على أمل اللقاء به ولو بعد حين , أما عندما يُودِع إنساناً تحت أطباق الثرى , فإنه لا أملَ له في لقائه بهذه الدنيا , فكأسُ الفراق مرُّ المذاق ...
وعند فراق الأحبة , يُعبّر كل إنسان عما يجيش في نفسه بطريقته , فهذا بالنحيب , وذاك بالبكاء والدموع ,وغيرُه بالعويل , والآخر بالصبر والسُّلوان ...أما الشعراءُ فتتحول دموعهم إلى مراثٍ حزينةٍ , حروفُها الأحزانُ , وسِفرها قلبٌ مُضنى , وقافيتُها اللوعة والأسى , وبحرُها من فيضانات الدموع وبحورِ العبرات والحسراتِ ....
وكلما كان الفقيدُ عزيزاً كلما كان شعرُ الرثاء أصدقَ دموعاً وعاطفةً , وأشد تأثيراً , وأرهفَ إحساساً , وأصفى شعوراً, وأشدَّ حُرقةً ...فمعلومٌ أن النائحةَ ليست كالثكلى...
و الأشعارُ التي فيها رثاءٌ من أخٍ لأخيه تكون من أصدق العواطف في الشعر, لأن لفقد الأخ وقعاً خاصاً في النفوس , فالأخ هو الصديق وتِرْبُ الطفولةِ وسميرُ الوحدة , ومكمَنُ الأسرار, وهو النجيُّ قبلَ النوم , وهو ظلُّك في مراتع الصِّبا حيثُ الضحكاتُ البريئةُ والعيشُ الرغيد بقلوبٍ لا يُكدّرُ صفوَها هَمٌ ولا كراهيةٌ , لأن تلك القلوبَ صافيةٌ كماء السماء...
وبما أن الأمر كذلك , فلا غَرو بعد ذلك ولا عجبَ أن نرى ,أن هناك قصيدةً سمَّوها أمَّ المراثي , وهي مرثيةُ متمم ِبن ِنُويرة التي رثى فيها أخاهُ مالكاً , وما سُمّيت بأم المراثي , إلا لروعتها , واحتوائها على عظيم المعاني والصفات , ولذاك نرى أن ابن سلَّام الْجُمحيَّ في طبقاته عندما جعل أصحاب المراثي طبقاتٍ جعلَ أولَهُم متممَ بنَ نُويرة , فيقول الجمحي :
((وصيّرنا أصحاب المراثي طبقةً بعد العشر الطبقات.
أولهم: مُتمم بن نويره بنِ جمرة بنِ شداد بن عبيد بن ثعلبة بن يربوع، رثى أخاه مالكا...والمقدُّ   عندنا متممُ بن نويرة، ويُكنّى أبا نهشل، رثى أخاه مالك بن نويرة)) (1) 
وقد ذكر القصيدةَ كاملةً أبو زيد القرشيُّ في جمهرته في الجزء الأول , وقد اخترتُ منها هذه الأبيات , بعدما وقعتُ في حَيْرة من أمري عندما أردتُ الاختيار, فكلُّ بيتٍ حديقةٌ وردٍ تُذهلك روعةُ أزهارها , ويشدُّك آسِراً إياك أريجُ أزهارها , فاخترت منها :
لَعَمْـرِي ومـا دَهْـرِي بـتأبيـن هـالـكٍ 
ولا جَــزعاً مـمـّا أَلــمّ فَـأوْجَعَا
لقد غَيَّـب اْلـمـِنْهَـالُ تـحــت رِدَائـه 
فَتىً غَيرَ مبطَـانِ الـعَـشــيّات أَرْوعَا
وما كان وَقّـافـاً إذا الْخَيْل أحْجَــمت 
ولا طالـباً مـن خَشْـيـة اْلمَوِت مَـفْزَعا
وأنّي متـى مـا أدْعُ بـاسـمك لم تُجب 
وكُنـتَ حـرِيًّا أن تُجـيـب وتُـسمـعا
تَحِيَّتَـــه منّــي وإن كــان نـائيَاً 
وأمـسـى تُـراباً فـوِقـهَ الأرضُ بَلْقَـعا
فإن تَكُـنِ الأيّـــام فَــرقْن بَيْنـنـا 
فقَـد بـان مَحْمـــوداً أخِي حِين وَدَّعا
وكُنَا كَنَـدْمَــانَـ  ي جَـذِيمة حِقْبَــةً 
من الدَهـر حتـى قِيــل : لـن يَتَصَدًعا
فلمّـا تَفرقْـنـا كـأنِّـي ومـالِـكـاً 
لِطُول اجتـمـاعٍ لــم نَبِـت ليـلةً معا
ولمتممٍ هذا قصائدُ كثيرةٌ في رثاء أخيه , منها أيضاً قصيدتُهُ الكافيَّة التي قالها عندما قدم العراق ـ كما قال الأصمعي ـ حيث أقبل لا يرى قبراً إلا بكى عليه، فقيل له: يموت أخوك بالملا , وتبكي أنت على قبرٍ بالعراق! فقال:
لقد لامني عند القبور على البُكا 
رفيقي لتذرافِ الـدموع السّوافك
أمِـن أجل قـبرٍ بالملا أنت نائحٌ 
على كل قبـرٍ أو على كل هالك؟
فقلت له: إن الشّجا يبعثُ الشجا 
فدعنـي , فهـذا كـلُّه قبرُ مالكِ (2)
ولصدق مشاعره ورقّة شعره سنرى بعد قليل , ـ وفي قصيدة أخرى أيضاً ـ كيف أن سيدنا أبا بكر الصديقَ رضي الله عنه طلبَ منه الزيادة مصغياً لأبيات الرثاء , وكيف أن سيدنا عمرَ بنَ الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال له : لوددتُ أني رثَيتُ أخي بما رثَيت به أخاك.
فقد ذكروا أن (( متممَ بنَ نُويرة دخل على أبي بكر، وهو يصلي بالناس، وكان متممُ رجلاً ذميماً أعورَ، فاتّكأَ على سَِيةِ قوسه [ما عُطِفَ من طَرَفَيْها , ولها سِيَتَان ] ثم قال يرثي أخاه مالكاً:
نعم القتيلُ إذا الرياحُ تناوحتْ 
خلف السُّتورِ قتلتَ يا ابنَ الأزور
فقال أبو بكر: زِد، فبكى متمم , وانحط على سِية قوسه حتى دمعت عينُه العوراءُ، ثم قال:
لا يُمسكُ العـوراءَ تـحت ثيابه 
حـلوٌ شمائلُـهُ عفـيفُ المئزَرِ
ولنعم حشوُ الدرع كنتَ وخاسراً 
ولنعـم مـأوى الطارقِ المتنوِّرِ
فقام إليه عمر بن الخطاب، وقال: لوددت أني رثيت أخي بما رثيت به أخاك.
فقال له متمم: رَفِّهْ عنك أبا حفص، فلو صار أخي حيث صار أخوك ما رثيتُه.
فقال عمر: ما عزّاني أحد عن أخي بمثل تعزيتك.
وكان زيدُ بن الخطاب استُشهد يوم مسيلمة. (3) 
وإذا كانت قصائدُ ابن نويرة قد ذاع صيتُها , وسارت بها الركبان, وخاصةً أم المراثي , فإن القصائدَ التي قيلت في رثاء الإخوة كثيرة في تراثنا العربي , وما على الباحث إلا أن ينفضَ عنها غبارَ الزمن المتراكمَ , ويغورَ في غياهب أسفارها , ولُجج أبحارها , حتى يلتقطَ منها دُررا نادرةً ما زادها مرورُ الزمن إلا إشراقاً وصفاءً......فهذا كعبُ بنُ سعد الغنويُّ، يرثي أخاه بقصيدة في غايةِ الروعة والبهاء وذكر فيها محامدَ أخيه ومحاسنَه من كرم وشجاعة , ولو كان الميتُ يُفدى لفداه بكل ما يعز على النفس , بل بالنفس ذاتِها , ومن هذه القصيدة قولُه:
لعمري لئن كانتْ أصابـتْ منيةٌ 
أخِي، والمنايا للـرجـالِ شَـعوبُ
لقد عجَمتْ مني الـمنـيةُ ماجداً 
عروفاً لريبِ الـدهرِ حـينَ يريبُ
فلو كان ميْتٌ يُفتدى لـفـديته 
بما لم تكنْ عنـه النفوسُ تطـيبُ
فإنْ تكـنِ الأيـامُ أحسـنَّ مرةً 
إليَّ فـقـد عادتْ لـهنَّ ذنـوبُ
أخٌ كان يكفينـي وكـان يُعـينني 
على نائباتِ الدهرِ حـين تنـوبُ
أخي ما أخي! لا فاحشٌ عـند بيتهِ 
ولا ورعٌ عـند اللـقاءِ هيـوبُ
حليفُ الندى يدعو النـدى فيجيبهُ 
سريعاً ويدعـوهُ الندى فيجـيبُ
أخُو شـتواتِ يعـلمُ الـحيُّ أنـه 
سـيَكـثرُ مـا في قدرهِ ويَطـيبُ
ليبككَ عانٍ لم يـجدْ مـن يعينُـه 
وطـاوِي الحشا نائي المزارِ غريـبُ
وإنـي لبـاكـيهِ وإنـي لصـادِقٌ 
علـيه، وبعضُ القائلينَ كـذوبُ (4)
فالأخ يكون مع أخيه وبين أهله وذويه ,. وفجأةً إذ به يُمسي تحت أطباق الثرى , كما حصل مع داودَ بن أبى داود الإيادي عندما قال يرثي أخاه :
فبات فينا, وأمسـى تحت هـاديةٍ 
يا بعدَ يومك من مَمْسى وإصباح
لا يصحب الغيّ إلا حيـث فارقه 
إلى الرشاد ولا يصغي إلى اللاحي (5)
وذكر الآمديُّ شخصاً اسمُهُ الرواغُ , وأن له أخاً اسمُه مِربعُ , فلما مات مربع أخذت عينُ الرواغ تبكي بكل حرقةٍ عليه , وذكر أن جفنه سيظل سيالاً بأحرِّ الدموع....
قال الآمدي : الرواغ ها هنا اسمُ رجل قال يرثي أخاه مربعاً:
لقد كنتُ أنأى عن بنيّ وأخـوتي
على ثقةٍ ما كان في الحي مربعُ
ولولا اعترافٌ بالذي ليس تاركاً 
أخا أحدٍ ما زالت العينُ تدمع (6)
وممن رثى أخاه أعشى باهلةَ، رثى المنتشرَ بنَ وهب الباهليَّ ، قتيلَ بني الحارث بن كعب , رثاه بقصيدة من روائع شعر الرثاء , ومما جاء فيها :
لا يَأمَنُ الناسُ مُمْسـَاهُ ومُصْبَحَهُ 
مِن كلّ أَوْبٍ وإنْ لم يَغْزُ يُنْتَظَرُ
لا يَغْمِزُ السَّاقَ من أَيْنٍ ولا وَجَعٍ 
ولا يَـزَالُ أمـامَ القوْمِ يَقْتَفِرُ
إنّي أَشُدُّ حَزِيـمـي ثُمّ يُدْرِكني 
مِنْك البَلاَءُ ومِنْ آلائِك الذِّكَرُ
فإن جَزِعْنا فمثْلُ الشَّـرِّ أَجْزَعَنَا 
وإنْ صَبَـرْنَا فَإنَّا معْشَرٌ صُبُرُ
إمَّا سَلَكْتَ سبيلاً كُنْتَ سالِكَها 
فَاذْهبْ فَلاَ يُبْعِدَنْك الله مُنْتَشِرُ
لا يُصْعِبُ الأَمْرَ إلا رَيْثَ يَرْكَبُه 
وكُلَّ أمْرٍ سِوَى الفَحْشاءِ يأتَمِرُ
وهناك قصيدةٌ لابد أن نذكرها في هذا المضمار , وهي قصيدة كعب بنِ سعد الغنوي ، التي رثى فيها أخاه أبا المغوار , وهو أيضاً كعادة العرب يذكرُ فضائل أخيه وسجاياه من كرمٍ وشجاعةٍ , ويتمنى أن يفديَه بنفسه , ومنها :
فَخبَّرتُماني أَنَّمـا الـمـوتُ بالـقُرَى 
فـكـيفَ وهذي رَوْضَةٌ وكَثِيـبُ!؟
وماءُ سَماءٍ كـان غَـيْـرَ مَـحَمَّـةٍ 
بِدَاويَّـةٍ تَجْـري عـليـه جَنـوبُ
ومَنْزِلَةٍ فـي دَارِ صِـدْقٍ وغِـبْـطَـةٍ 
وما اقْتَاْلَ فـي حُكْمٍ عَلَيَّ طَبـِيبُ
فلو كانَتِ الَمـوْتَـى تُبـاعُ اُشْتَـريتُه 
بما لم تَكُنْ عنـه النُّفُوس تَطـِيـبُ
بِعَيْنِيَّ أو كِـلْتَـا يَـدَيَّ وقـيل لـي: 
هُوَ الغانِمُ الـجَذْلانُ حيـن يَؤُوبُ
ودَاعٍ دَعَا: يَا مَنْ يُجـيبُ إلـى النَّدَى؟ 
فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِبْهُ عـنـد ذَاك مُجِيـبُ
فَقُلْتُ: ادْعُ أُخْرَى وارْفَع الصَّوْتَ دَعْوةً 
لعلَّ أبَا الـمِغْـوارِ مِنْـكَ قَرِيبُ (7)
و مع أن الخوارج اشتُهروا بقسوتهم , إلا أن قلوبهم عند الرثاء تلين , ومن الشعراء الخوارج الشاعرُ شُمَّرُ بن عبد الله اليشكريُّ الذي رثى أخاه الرَّيان , حيث أصبح شاعرنا وحيداً بعد فقد أخيه , بل وفجع كل الناس بموته , فقال يرثي أخاه الريانَ :
ولقد فُجِعتُ بسادةٍ وفوارسٍ 
للحرب سعْرٍ مـن بني شيبانِ
إعتاقهم ريبُ الزمان فغالَهم 
وتُركتُ فرداً غيرَ ذي إخوان (8)
ـ وشعرُ رثاء الإخوة لم يقتصر على أخ رثى أخاه , لأن هناك من الشواعر أيضاً من رثت أخاها , وتتبادر الخنساءُ على الفور إلى أذهاننا , وهي التي دبَّجت في أخيها صخرٍ أروع قصائد الرثاء , منها البائية التي مطلعها :
يا عينُ مالكِ لا تبكين تسكابا 
إذ راب دهرٌ وكان الدهر ريَّابا ؟ (9)
ومنها الرائية المشهورة التي منها :
وإن صخراً لوالينا وسيدُنا 
وإن صخرا إذا نشتو لنحّار
وإن صخراً لتأتم الهداةُ به 
كأنـه عـلمٌ في رأسه نارُ(10)
وكما بكت الخنساء أخاها صخراً فإنها بكت كذلك أخاها معاويةَ الذي فجعت به.[مع أن قصائدها في صخر كانت أكثرَ شهرةً ] وإذا كان صخر قد قتلته بنو أسد، فإن معاوية قد قتلته بنو مرة غطفان. فقالت في رثاء أخيها معاوية قصيدة ومنها :
فما بالُ عَينِيَ ما بالُـهـا ؟ 
لقد أخضل الدمـعُ سِرْبالَهـا
فآليتُ آسى على هالـكٍ 
وأسـألُ نائحــةً مـالها ؟(11)
والشواعرُ اللائي رثيْن إخوتَهن كثيراتٌ جداً , وإن كانت الخنساء فاقتهُنّ في الشهرة...
...ومنهن على سبيل المثال لا الحصر , فارعةُ بنت شدّاد التي قالت ترثي أخاها مسعودَ بن شداد :
يا عيـنُ بكّي لـمسعودِ بن شدّادِ 
بكـاءَ ذي عبراتٍ شجوُهُ بادي
مَن لا يُذاب له شحمُ السّديف ولا 
يـجفو العيالَ إذا ما ضنّ بالزّاد (12)
ومنهن كذلك زينبُ بنتُ الطثرية التي رثت أخاها بقولها :
أرى الأثلَ من بطن العقيق مُجاوري 
مقيماً , وقد غالت يزيدَ غوائلُهْ
فتىً قدْ قدَّ السـيفَ لا متضـائلٌ 
ولا رهِـلٌ لـبّـاتُـهُ وأباجلُهْ (13)
وأختم بالشاعرة أختِ الفارس عمروِ بنِ عبد ودٍّ العامري , وهوالذي قتله أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب فرثته أخته , و لكنها عزت نفسَها بكلام مقنع نوعاً ما , وذلك بأنَّ مَن قتله هو أشجعُ العرب , وهذه مِيتةٌ لا يُعاب بها فارسٌ , فكان مما قالت :
لو كان قاتلُ عمروٍ غيرَ قاتله 
بكيتُهُ ما أقام الروح في جسدي
لكنَّ قاتلَهُ مَن لا يُعـاب به 
وكـان يُدعى قديماً بيضةَ البلدِ (14)
وهكذا نلاحظ أن شعر رثاء الإخوة من أصدق الأشعار دموعاً وعاطفةً , ومن أشدها لوعةً وحزناً ونحيباً , ورأينا أن الحزن عندما يُصاغ شعرَ رثاءٍ فإنه لا يفرق بين ذكر وأنثى...
وتبقى قصائدُ رثاء الإخوة بعاطفتها المشبوبةِ قلائدَ مرصّعَةً يُزيِّنُ بها أدبُنا العربيُّ جيده , ويُلْبِسُها لنحر الزمن الخالد, وستبقى قوافي شعر الرثاء هتّانةً بالدمع والمآسي , ومفعمةً بالعويل , ومترعةً بالآهات ومثقلة بالحسرات.... 

كاتب المقال : مصطفى قاسم عباس

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
(1) ـ طبقات فحول الشعراء , ابن سلام الجمحي جـ :1 ص :27
(2) ـ الأمالي , أبو علي القالي جـ :1 ص :135
(3) ـ الحور العين , نشوان الحميري جـ : 1 ص : 35
(4) ـ مختارات شعراء العرب , ابن الشجري ص :9 ـ 10
(5) ـ المؤتلف و المختلف في أسماء الشعراء , الآمدي جـ :1 ص :51
(6) ـ المؤتلف و المختلف في أسماء الشعراء , الآمدي جـ :1 ص :57
(7) ـ نفسه , جـ :1 ص :28
(8) ـ شعر الخوارج ,إحسان عباس ط: 3 , 1974 , دار الثقافة , بيروت – جـ :1 ص :199
(9) - ديوان الخنساء إصدار: دار كرم بدمشق ص :19
(10) - ديوان الخنساء ص :44- 45
(11) ـ الأغاني , أبو الفرج الأصبهاني جـ : 1 ص : 213
(12) ـ الأمالي , أبو علي القالي جـ :1 ص : 285
(13) ـ شرح ديوان الحماسة , المرزوقي جـ :1 ص :322 
(14) ـ نفسه جـ : 1 ص : 249

----------

